# Rhinowares or Motta Milk Jug?



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Which do you guys prefer? Do either of them really 'help' with latte art?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Any jug with pointed spout will produce art but you tend to find the quality improves with the spout design ( try making anything other than a blob with a pyrex measuring jug)

Down to personal preference nd what you are preapred to / comfortable to spend, only tried a cheapy ikea then Motta Europas so can't comment on the rhinowares. As you will tell from the signature, prefer Mottas myself 

Hope of help

John


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I have yet to master consistently steaming milk but I have a 350ml Motta and a cheapo 600ml jug..... Steaming improved when I started using the cheapo, pouring is easier with the Motta so I guess you need to consider 500ml-750ml whichever you decide on even if you only make one drink at a time.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Haven't used or owned that particular Rhinowares jug so can't comment but it does seem good value and I think having measurement indicators on the inside is a great idea.

Mostly use a Motta Europa 350ml myself. It's a favourite with lots of members here. The bottom half is designed in a way that I find helps when swirling the jug after you've steamed your milk. I know on the odd occasion that I've used my larger 600ml Rhinowares when making a large latte, whilst swirling the jug, I'm worried the milk will go flying everywhere!

Scotford (latte art master) could probably pour better art than all of us using any jug. Latte art has more to do with the quality of the steamed milk plus technique than it does with the particular jug you use imo. But for us amateurs, any bit of help, no matter how small, such as having a well designed milk jug can't make matters worse, lol!


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

thanks guys. was wondering if anyone has tried both out and which one they prefer.

I'm using a 250ml motta europa one now and i do like the feel of it. was thinking of getting a ~500ml one in the near future for when i have friends over.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Keep the 250ml for pouring - get any for steaming and split the milk


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Keep the 250ml for pouring - get any for steaming and split the milk


Cheers Glenn, so any random one would do for steaming? As in, the design doesn't make too much of a difference? I did notice it was easier to get the whirlpool effect with my motta jug compared to a random one i used before.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've an Espro Toroid 20oz jug and it's good for a few flatties or larger sized drinks, and have a small cheap jug from the hardware store for 6 or 7 oz flatties. I can pour equally naff with either.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Any straight sided jug is okay - its technique that makes the difference.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

I second Glenn's comments.

I use the motta 350ml. I can steam fine now, but still suck at art despite it having a good nose.... just takes more practice


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I went from cheap on ebay to motta - and the motta feels nicer but the milk quality is the same. Any new jug takes a little getting used to is all. The motta was a nightmare for a day or two.


----------



## coyote (May 23, 2014)

For me motta is much better choice..


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Scotford (latte art master) could probably pour better art than all of us using any jug.


Scotford (latte art master) could probably pour better art than all of us using a... Converse trainer/square tupperware. Someone challenged him to do so and IIRC he did so with aplomb.

Having tried a couple of jugs (steady...) I've come to the conclusion that most regular jugs work just as well assuming they're of an appropriate size. I've got one of those milk to perfection ones with the central column but didn't find that it really made much difference if you just take a bit of care when positioning the steam tip.

Best thing you can do is buy a TempTag and stick it low down on the jug you already have to avoid thermometer faff and train your fingers.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Tbh, I find it easier to steam milk in my cheap pitcher then the Toroid.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Couldn't get away with the toroid, it goes a bit crazy with a 4 hole steam wand. I use the 350ml motta and a cheapy larger one for the mother in law's bucket latte. I like the motta, but haven't tried rhino


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Foe me Motta all day long, the shape makes it easier to swirl the milk and the spout is much finer to pour 'art'.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Been using Motta over 6 years now. Tried others since, but always come back to Motta. Plus you can make an Italian flag out of the teflon ones, so my Italian Mrs pointed out to me ( i never noticed )


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a black motta Teflon jug, it also has a gash hole in the handle like two of the above. Anybody any idea why?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possibly to hang for coating ? Stainless ones do not have the hole.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Makes sense I guess. You would think they would smooth the edges though


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

What's the best (aka cheapest) place to buy a Motta Europa?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Cream supplies often cheapest on those.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Motta Europe are the difference between blob and heart for me.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

ridland said:


> Motta Europe are the difference between blob and heart for me.


Wish I could say the same! I love my Motta but my hearts are still blobs!


----------

